# VERY Pregnant Boer Does Part THREE!!



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Okay guys, here is the promised video.  

Cosmo has gotta have triplets in there, right???? 

Poli is finally starting to get uncomfortable!! As you will see. 

The barn is freshly cleaned, their water is sparkling clean, the hay feeders are full and the goats are miserable!!


----------



## 8566 (Jul 18, 2012)

great video - those poor poor girls!
Maybe even quads on Cosmo .... :clap:

I see the tail ligs getting softer on Poli and babies dropping. I think the udder still needs to fill more but do see a small increase.

What do you all think?

Bayou where are you GF ..... lol


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

Love it !! Of course my husband thinks I'm a nut, and I'm looking for a new husband online -- uh sure a nice big full blood buck to be maybe.


----------



## Micgrace (Sep 22, 2012)

Poor Poor Cosmo..she looks the biggest. Cant wait to see the babies


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Ohohoho! But they're all carrying so well.


----------



## StarMFarm (Jan 17, 2013)

Oh my goodness! Those poor, sweet little girls. Cosmo is HUGE!! There has to be at least three in there, lol. Thanks for sharing


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

OMG ONLY FIVE DAYS LEFT TILL POLI POPS!!!!!

Cosmo my vote is 3 and there is no way she is gonna last 2 more weeks poor girl she is already swinging those back legs when she walks!!!

Star is looking great too and look at her udder getting bigger!

LOVE LOVE LOVE the resting pics sooo cute!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks!!! 

Yep, Poli's udder isn't even firm yet, let alone full! That will be the biggest factor I think for her once she gets close... 

Cosmo is definitely the biggest.  Hopefully she won't have more than trips!! I don't want to have to bottle feed more than 1!!


----------



## chapinranch (Apr 30, 2012)

they are huge !!! wow I feel for those girls  great looking goats tho


----------



## serenityfarmnm (Jan 6, 2013)

My Goodness Cosmo looks like she is carrying enough for a baseball team!!! Those poor girls all look like they might POP if you stick em with a pin!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

*OMG !*
I have never seen a bigger goat then Cosmo 
I loved the video,they are all such beautiful goats , and lovely music too:clap:
I cant believe how big they all are , WOW and there was another doe , I 
cant remember who , but boy was she big too 

The doe in the beginning lying down with the all brown face , I need to hug 
her immediately , I LOVE HER 

Thanks for the video , beautiful , good luck


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks Laura! 

Hahaha, I sure hope she doesn't have that many!!  

That would be Poli with the all brown face.  She is due in just a few more days!! She gets many hugs from us, poor little thing... You can't resist!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Gosh , she has that kind of face you just want to hug and squish , lol
I'll be watching for her updates.
I cant wait to see what Cosmo has , OMG !!!!


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

Cosmo looks like a whale lmao

Poor girls look so fat and uncomfortable, I hope they have their babies sooner rather than later!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Omgosh.....Poor,poor Cosmo!! That girl is sooo big.....I say quads!


----------



## IrishRoots (Jan 7, 2013)

Awesome video! What big beautiful girls!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Awww , don't say that about Cosmo , the poor sweet thing !!
She will have a wonderful figure once she kids , lol


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

Laura, shame on you, you east coast people getting on here in the morning before me . My son watched the latest video and said she looked like a frisbee:laugh:


----------



## Texas.girl (Dec 20, 2011)

I have a Boer goat (Lawn Mower) who is not as big as your girls but is waddeling around. Just this week her udder started to grow, not nearly as big as your girls though. I am guessing sometime near the end of the month or in March for her. But when I compare her to your girls, maybe the end of March. Your girls are so huge. Poor things. 

Last night my 3 little boys went running (or chasing each other) past Lawn Mower and she picked up speed. She looked so funny with her big belly swaying back and forth. 

Next post for you--baby pics


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Haha Tracy. A frisbee! I guess they kinda look like that!! Haha. 

That's funny Texas.girl! I'll look forward to seeing Lawn Mower's kids!!  Good luck and hopefully she is due sooner than later! Poli was running around a little yersterday because our spoiled rotten red doe Ruby was egging her on! All I could say was "oooh Poli! That looks really painful!!".


----------



## lazykranch (Dec 18, 2012)

OMG they look like they swallowed basketballs. Now your girls makes our doe look small. Wow I just want to pick them up and carry them they look so huge. Can't wait to see how many they all have.


----------

